# Prefolds: Birdseye vs. Twill?



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

What is the difference? (I am assuming it is a different weave.....but practically speaking, any difference?) Is one softer? More durable? More absorbant?

Thanks!


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

Twill is softer. I haven't noticed any difference in the durribility or the absorbancy.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree, the twill is softer (and I prefer it for this reason).

Lex


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Yep, twill is really soft. Birdseye is nice too and I found in my tinybirdsorganic brown PFs that the birdseye absorbs more (it takes a huge pee it get wet on the outside at all), but it seems more bulky to me. I prefer twill.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I know this is old but I want to revive this topic.

Every time I think I know what I'm about to purchase I realize that I really don't know what I'm getting? Ahhh!! Why can't this be easy, black & white?

I have some really nice large pfs but, I have no idea if they are twill or birdseye. I also have some really junky Gerber pfs that I *think* are birdseye or gauze, please correct me if I'm wrong, and I know I don't like those.

Help!! Twill, birdseye, gauze?


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

Most Gerber PFs (the little cotton ones, not the ones with the padded centers) I've come across are birdseye, but it's a pretty cheap birdseye and therefore not terribly soft, and very thin. Most DSQ prefolds I've seen are twill. When it comes to higher quality fabrics, twill is a thinner fabric than birdseye. Twill also has more of a straight weave to it...Birdseye has a more complicated-looking weave to it (hard to describe, but it's not as plain as twill). Both are WONDERFUL in unbleached form, which I highly recommend. Don't let Gerber fabrics affect your opinion. I have DSQ birdseye flats, and birdseye material I've bought and used to make other dipes, and they are NOTHING like the Gerber stuff.


----------

